# What The Fur? November News



## Felinaeus (Nov 23, 2011)

*What The Fur*
_June 1-3 2012
Montreal, Quebec, Canada_
www.whatthefur.ca

It has been a little while since weâ€™ve posted an update, but now is the time.
We hope that everyone is looking forward to June, with anticipation building and the excitement levels rising.
The crew of What The Fur is hard at work, planning what is expected to be the best event yet.

*In this edition*:

Hotel is open for reservations!
Early Bird Pre-Registration is still on!
Dealers and Artists and Vendors, oh my!
Do you have something to contribute to the convention book?
Programming, programming, programming.
DJs! Make us move!
CLICK HERE TO READ


----------

